# 19x9.5 +45 on the FRONT



## smitty17_00 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have searched the internet from top to bottom and left to right and still haven't found a post of anyone running a 19x9.5 +45 on the FRONT of an 04-06 Goat. Please, if you can be of help, let me know if you have this wheel setup or know of someone who does. FYI, I'll be running a 245/30/19 tire and the reason I'm not buying an 8.5 width is because they don't offer it. Thanks for your help.

Joey


----------

